# HiHo



## Hot-Blodded-Men (8 Juli 2006)

ich wollte mich nur kurz vorstellen ich bin Hot Blodded Men. Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich schreiben soll.


Ich freu mich hier zu sein. So und jetzt gehe ich was posten, wenn ich klar komme


----------



## fl4m3 (8 Juli 2006)

Hallo du und willkommen hier!
Wenn du Fragen hast frag dir wird gerne weitergeholfen!
freu mich schon auf deine Beiträge!



Gruss fl4m3


----------



## Muli (9 Juli 2006)

Ich ebenso! Und das Support Forum hat im Notfall immer ein offenes Ohr für dich! Und falls das nicht langt, dann kannste mich natürlich auch immer per PN erreichen!

In diesem Sinne! Viel Spaß hier an Board und lass es ruhig krachen 

Greetz Muli!


----------



## freak123 (9 Juli 2006)

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier an Board unserer netten 
kleinen familie 

vikel spass und rock das haus


----------



## AMUN (9 Juli 2006)

Moin moin „Hot-Blodded-Men“!

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen und nun freue ich mich schon auf deine Beiträge

Gruß
Meister


----------

